
How Google Builds Its Maps—and What It Means for the Future of Everything - apress
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/print/2012/09/how-google-builds-its-maps-and-what-it-means-for-the-future-of-everything/261913/
======
leamoisset
I think this has been posted already. How does the duplicate detection work?

Good article nonetheless.

